# NYU v|s Columbia



## oazh (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi everyone, 

I am an international student who has been admitted to the NYU and the Columbia's MFA in Film. Both programs are amazing but I have realized that there are different things emphasized in each one.
Which one do you think is better? Have any of you been admitted? Is anyone going through this same situation? 
I would love to hear opinions about this issue. I have contacted current students and professors but I really can't figure it out yet. 

Please post all your comments!

Thanks,


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 6, 2009)

I suggest you do a search of this site, review many opinions over the last few years instead of relying on the one or two or three you may get right now!

Clearly define what YOU want from a program, what you want to be when you grow up.

There's no bad decision, there's just the best film school for you.

Best of luck, and congrats on the acceptances.


----------



## pardomathias2@gmail.com (Apr 8, 2009)

hello i got accepted in tisch aswell, apparently they have more money and looking at their shorts it looks better. the place tisch is located is also more in the centre of nyc. 

i would choose nyu rather than columbia, but it depends what filmmaking you prefer, narrative or visual storytelling?

mat


----------

